# Steel dragon tools compared to ridgid?



## dmar2053 (Feb 6, 2013)

hey just wondering if anyone has used any of the steel dragon tools, like their cutters or threading equipment.... I love ridgid tools but the price difference is just so significant. I know you get what you pay for but somethings are just crazy prices.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Read these posts:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/yellow-looking-k1500-23876/index3/#post376038


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

dmar2053 said:


> hey just wondering if anyone has used any of the steel dragon tools, like their cutters or threading equipment.... I love ridgid tools but the price difference is just so significant. *I know you get what you pay for* but somethings are just crazy prices.


Then why are you asking?


----------



## dmar2053 (Feb 6, 2013)

Protech said:


> Then why are you asking?


 
Because i have spent alot of money on expensive tools like everyone else and sometimes your just paying for the name.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

dmar2053 said:


> Because i have spent alot of money on expensive tools like everyone else and sometimes your just paying for the name.


I never pay for the name, I buy Hilti tools because they are a quality tool and the service I get from the rep is second to none, the same with Matco and a few others.


----------

